# East Fortune Hospital, Scotland, November 2017



## mookster (Nov 13, 2017)

Be prepared for a bit of Scotland spam as I have just returned from a four day explorathon north of the wall. An awesome experience, with fantastically sunny weather and lots of successful explores as well.

First up is a real dinosaur of urbex past - East Fortune Hospital. It's been around seemingly forever, and was a location I had always wanted to visit for myself. So to be told it was still around was a wonderful thing to hear as I can't remember the last time I saw photos of the place online.



> [East Fortune Hospital was a] Tuberculosis sanatorium for the south east of Scotland founded in 1922 when a World War I naval airship station at Drem East Lothian was converted into a hospital. For the duration of World War II the patients were accommodated in a hutted annexe at Bangour Hospital. East Fortune Hospital became part of the Board of Management of East Lothian Hospitals in 1948. In 1956 as tuberculosis patients began to decrease in number, mentally handicapped children were admitted, followed by adults three years later. The hospital became part of the North Lothian District of Lothian Health Board in 1974 and was closed in 1997 following the transfer of patients to Roodlands Hospital in Haddington.



Sadly only a few buildings are accessible, but the ward buildings are very repetitive so we probably didn't miss too much that was different in each. The boiler house is awesome however, all decayed and overgrown with minimal damage.













































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157687322394452 ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice mate.looking forward to your Scottish explores.some nice decay there.some of them signs are funny were the letters have been taken off.so did you open the door to see if there was dead inside whatever that is


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2017)

I love sites like this one, Jobs a goodun, Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 13, 2017)

Glad you finally got to tick this one off the list! The fragile roof sign brings back good memories, H could not stop laughing when she saw it. Nice work mate!


----------



## Tigershark (Nov 14, 2017)

Great pics, fair play to the person who modified the sign on the last one.


----------



## krela (Nov 14, 2017)

Trespassers will be cute. I only know a couple of cute urbexers, too bad for the rest of us.


----------



## mookster (Nov 14, 2017)

The 'agile poof' sign had me chuckling all the way back to the car and still makes me giggle like an immature schoolboy now.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hahaha love them signs[emoji3] Enjoyed that mookster thanks!


----------



## Cuban B. (Dec 4, 2017)

mookster said:


> The 'agile poof' sign had me chuckling all the way back to the car and still makes me giggle like an immature schoolboy now.



He was caught in the act a couple of months back:


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 4, 2017)

he has been outed , won't be happy with you


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Dec 12, 2017)

LOve the modified signs! lmfao!!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 22, 2018)

Me and Brewtal were there yesterday, few new areas open, got a pretty mental photo off what looked like feet hanging from the roof, sadly it was just a set of bags hanging from the roof, cool effect tho.


----------

